# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή >  Λαχανικά, χορταρικά και φρούτα

## takis1976

γεια σε ολους επειδη πολλα μυνηματα εχουν γραφτει  σχετικα με τι χορταρικα λαχανικα και φρουτα μπορουμε να δωσουμε στα καναρινια ηθελα να ρωτησω αν υπαρχει καποιο μυνημα η καποιο υπομνημα στο οποιο μπορω να διαβασω  ποια χορταρικα λαχανικα και φρουτα μπορουμε να δωσουμε στα καναρινια και την συχνοτητα που τα δινουμε ?

----------


## jk21

ισως σου βρω αυριο κατι μαζεμενο αλλα αν δινεις εναλλαξ  ή και συνεχως καποια απο αυτα 

γλυστριδα  ,μπροκολο ,σεσκουλο ,τσουκνιδα ,τριμμενο καροτο ,πιπεριες κυριως κοκκινες αλλα και πρασινες ,ζωχους ,ραδικι ,φρεσκια ριγανη σε κλαρακι ,βασιλικο ,δυοσμο αλλα και αγριοχορτα οπως αλσηνη ,ταραξακο  ακομα και καθε μερα ενα κλαρακι  (εγω αυτο κανω για χρονια χωρις προβλημα )  τοτε εισαι μια χαρα  .απο φρουτα δινε πιο αραια ειτε γιατι καποια εχουν αρκετα σακχαρα ειτε γιατι χαλανε ευκολα αν μεινουν ωρα στο κλουβι . μηλο ,βερυκοκκο ,μπανανα τα πιο θρεπτικα 

αν καποια δεν τα γνωριζεις να σου βαλω φωτο .ψαξε ενα ενα στο διαδικτυο και θα καταλαβεις τι αξια εχουν ολα οσα σου ειπα

----------


## takis1976

ευχαριστω δημητρη για τις πολυτιμες πληροφοριες σου!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Δημητρη δες και αυτο Φύτρα-βλαστημένοι σπόροι για τα πουλιά μας.

----------


## takis1976

σημερα το πρωι διαβασα το συγκεκριμενο θεμα που αναφερεις καποια στιγμη θα το κανω εκεινο που δεν καταλαβα ειναι αυτο Ενδιάμεσα το πουγκί τοποθετείται στο μπολ το οποίο όμως είναι χωρίς νερό δηλαδη  κανουμε αυτην την διαδικασια οταν εχουν περασει οι πρωτες 5 με 6 ωρες και μετα το ξεπλυμα στην βρυση το βαζουμε στο μπολ χωρις νερο και ποσο διαρκεια εχει το συγκεκριμενο βημα και μετα τι ακολουθει?

----------


## jk21

εννοω οτι μετα απο καθε φαση ξεπλυματος το πουγκι μπαινει αφου στραγγισει μεσα στο μπολ (για να στραγγισει ακομα καλυτερα ) το οποιο ειναι διχως νερο .δεν χρειαζεται δηλαδη να ξαναμουλιασει .οπως και να εχει προτιμησε τη μεθοδο με το σουρωτηρι που λεω μετα .ειναι πιο καλη .το πουγκι στην πορεια ισως βρωμισει ,ενω με την αλλη μεθοδο εισαι οκ

----------


## panos70

Αν δεν το δινεις χορτα η αρεα και που μην το πλακωσεις αποτομα στα χορταρικα, αλλα καντο προσαρμογη  σιγα σιγα για την εντερικη του χλωριδα ,μην του ερθουν αποτομα

----------


## Ρία

εγω τους δινω βασιλικό κ τον τσακιζουν. θα ηταν καλό να τους βαλω μια γλαστρουλα μέσα στο κλουβι;

----------


## jk21

για αυτα ναι ... για τον βασιλικο οχι .... θα τον κατασπαραξουν .εκτος αν ειναι μεγαλος και τον βαζεις για λιγο και τον παιρνεις

----------


## Ρία

Περίπου τόσος είναι!!!!

----------


## jk21

δοκιμασε αν θες ... αξιζει να το δεις ... για λιγο  βεβαια αν θες να σου μεινει το φυτο !  :winky:

----------


## Ρία

χαχαχαχαχα!!! εντάξει μωρέ...έχω κ άλλους βασιλικούς! αλλά θα έχει φάση. σήμερα είχαν όλα πράσινα ράμφη... :d

----------


## Gardelius

> χαχαχαχαχα!!! εντάξει μωρέ...έχω κ άλλους βασιλικούς! αλλά θα έχει φάση. σήμερα είχαν όλα πράσινα ράμφη... :d



Τους εχεις καποιο προγραμμα ? (στα καναρια σου πιο πολυ) Καθε ποτε δινεις?

----------


## PAIANAS

> εγω τους δινω βασιλικό κ τον τσακιζουν. θα ηταν καλό να τους βαλω μια γλαστρουλα μέσα στο κλουβι;


Ρία αρχές καλοκαιριού αγοράζω γλαστρούλες βασιλικού και τις βάζω στην κλούβα...μετά μερικές μέρες το φυτό έχει υποστεί αποψίλωση..

*Προσοχή αν δεν είναι μαθημένα και φάνε ανεξέλεγκτα..

----------


## Ρία

βασιλικό τους έβαλα πρώτη φορά εχθες! αλλά μαρουλια, μήλα κ χορταρικά τους βάζω σχεδόν κάθε μέρα. κ δεν μένει κοτσάνι!

----------


## PAIANAS

Ρε συ ..πότε έφτασες τα 20 καναρινάκια ?...κάψε τα πολλά πολλά χορταρικά γιατί σου γίνονται ιδιαίτερα καρπερά και στο τέλος σε βλέπω να μετακομίζεις ...

----------


## Ρία

χαχαχαχαχα!!!! λες; μπα! τα έχω σε ένα μεγάλο κλουβι που χωράει πάνω απο 30! αλλά γενικά τα αυγά τους είναι κλούβια! δεν βγάζουνε συχνά πουλάκια!

----------


## PAIANAS

Και πως θα βγάλεις άκρη μωρέ όταν γίνουν οιδιπόδεια συμπλέγματα ??

----------


## panos70

Θυμαρι κανει να δινουμε στα καναρινια μας ; και αν ναι σε τι βοηθαει;

----------


## jk21

*Σκευάσματα με βότανα για την πρόληψη ασθενειών των πτηνών*......  καθώς επίσης και το ΘΥΜΑΡΙ (thymous)




http://www.iama.gr/ethno/thymus_files/t ... lusiou.pdf

http://www.botanical-online.com/medicin ... angles.htm

----------


## jk21

αντιβακτηριακο ,αντιμυκητισιακο .εχει και αυτο οπως και η ριγανη θυμολη και καρβακρολη με τετοιες ιδιοτητες .αξιζει να ανοιξεις τους συνδεσμους στο αρθρο

----------


## karakonstantakis

* Τα καναρίνια δεν τρελαίνονται για θύμο σε αντίθεση με τις καρδερίνες που το εξαφανίζουν εν ριπή οφθαλμού !! 

Ωστόσο ένα μείγμα σε αυγοτροφή από Ρίγανι - Βασιλικό - Θυμάρι ΠΡΟΛΑΜΒΑΝΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΚΟΚΚΙΔΙΑΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΥΣΕΙ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΑ ΠΟΥΛΙΑ !!!!!

*

----------


## Ρία

> Και πως θα βγάλεις άκρη μωρέ όταν γίνουν οιδιπόδεια συμπλέγματα ??


 αυτό είναι ένα πρόβλημα....αλλά κ όταν είχαν γίνει 40 ενώ ξεκίνησα απο 3 ζευγάρια, δεν είχα κάποιο πρόβλημα αιμομιξίας κ μετάλλαξης. αλλά μετά μου τα έκλεψαν τα 40 οπότε ξεκίνησα απο την αρχή!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> *
> Ωστόσο ένα μείγμα σε αυγοτροφή από Ρίγανι - Βασιλικό - Θυμάρι ΠΡΟΛΑΜΒΑΝΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΚΟΚΚΙΔΙΑΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΥΣΕΙ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΑ ΠΟΥΛΙΑ !!!!!
> 
> *


Δηλαδη αυτα τα τρια υλικα τα προσθετουμε σε οποιαδηποτε αυγοτροφη? Γινεται να δινουμε προληπτικα? Κανει για ολα τα ειδη πτηνων ετσι?

----------


## jk21

και τα τρια που ρωτησες οκ !

δες και αυτα συμπληρωματικα αν θες περισσοτερα για βοτανα 


*Σκευάσματα με βότανα για την πρόληψη ασθενειών των πτηνών**Μίγμα αποξηραμένων βοτάνων σε σκόνη για την αυγοτροφή**Φρέσκα βότανα ,χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας*

----------


## geog87

Δημητρη δεν εμφανιζει τα λινκ διορθωσε το!!!

----------


## jk21

οκ τωρα !

----------


## geog87

μια χαρα!!!ευχαριστουμε!!!

----------


## PAIANAS

Δημήτρη ..μόλις έβρασα ζωχούς (χωρίς αλάτι) ..το νερό (για 1η φορά) θα πάει αύριο στις ποτίστρες των πουλιών ...

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Ώπαααα καινούριο αυτό ???? Μου ακούγετε πολύ καλό και λογικό !!!!! Αραιωμένο κάπως η έτσι όπως είναι από το βράσιμο ??*

----------


## jk21

οπως ειναι μια χαρα ειναι .απλα το καλοκαιρι για μιση μερα στην ποτιστρα .τωρα και ολοκληρη αν δεν ειναι στον ηλιο συνεχως .αν βεβαια υπαρχει στο εκχυμα και ριγανονερο ή κατι αντιβακτηριακο παραλληλα ,ανετα μενει ολες τις εποχες ολη μερα .καμμια αραιωση !

----------


## PAIANAS

έχω βράσει 1,5 κιλά ζωχούς σε 3-4 λίτρα νερό . η γεύση είναι έντονη και το χρώμα σκούρο. 
ο ζωχός είναι ορεκτικός με μεγάλη συγκέντρωση από βιταμίνη c ,θειαμίνη(απελευθερώνει ενέργεια από τους υδατάνθρακες και τα λίπη-καταστρέφεται με το βράσιμο), νιασίνη(κι αυτή απελευθερώνει ενέργεια από τις τροφές ) και ριβοφλαβίνη(βοηθάει στην ανάπτυξη ,στην αναπνοή και οξυγόνωση των κυττάρων, στο μεταβολισμό πρωτεϊνών και λιπών) σίδηρο και ασβέστιο . το ζουμί του κάνει καλό σε ασθένειες του ήπατος, αλλά μιας και αναφερόμαστε σε οργανισμούς 20 περ. γραμμαρίων, καλό είναι να μη ρισκάρουμε με υπερδόση του αφεψήματος . οπότε η αραίωση που θα κάνω θα είναι τουλάχιστον 1/5
*Πιθανώς να έχει δίκιο ο jk ,αλλά προτιμώ να το επιβάλλω σιγά σιγά στην αρχή και αραιωμένο.

----------


## jk21

εκει που θα τους εκανες καλο θα τους κανεις ψιλοκαλο  ,πως ελεγε ο χαρυ κλυν ψιλοσπεντακ....λο 

μια χαρα ειναι και ετσι ... να μην παιρνουν και θαρρος  :winky:

----------


## jk21

εμενα παντως το μπροκολοζουμο το θελουν πυκνο ...

----------


## PAIANAS

Θυμήθηκα τον πατέρα μου που ποτέ δεν το πέταγε και ''τσακωνόταν'' με τη μάνα μου για το χορτόζουμο . Έπινε ένα ποτήρι κάθε πρωϊ .Έλεγε ότι ήταν διουρητικό και αποτοξινωτικό ..και μάλλον είχε δίκιο .

----------


## aeras

> έχω βράσει 1,5 κιλά ζωχούς σε 3-4 λίτρα νερό . η γεύση είναι έντονη και το χρώμα σκούρο. 
> ο ζωχός είναι ορεκτικός με μεγάλη συγκέντρωση από βιταμίνη c ,θειαμίνη(απελευθερώνει ενέργεια από τους υδατάνθρακες και τα λίπη-καταστρέφεται με το βράσιμο), νιασίνη(κι αυτή απελευθερώνει ενέργεια από τις τροφές ) και ριβοφλαβίνη(βοηθάει στην ανάπτυξη ,στην αναπνοή και οξυγόνωση των κυττάρων, στο μεταβολισμό πρωτεϊνών και λιπών) σίδηρο και ασβέστιο . το ζουμί του κάνει καλό σε ασθένειες του ήπατος, αλλά μιας και αναφερόμαστε σε οργανισμούς 20 περ. γραμμαρίων, καλό είναι να μη ρισκάρουμε με υπερδόση του αφεψήματος . οπότε η αραίωση που θα κάνω θα είναι τουλάχιστον 1/5
> *Πιθανώς να έχει δίκιο ο jk ,αλλά προτιμώ να το επιβάλλω σιγά σιγά στην αρχή και αραιωμένο.



Όπως το έχεις στην κατσαρόλα βαλε λευκό ρούχο μέσα να πάρει ωραίο οικολογικό  χρώμα
 :Happy:  :Happy:  :Happy:

----------


## PAIANAS

Αργά η γρήγορα θ'ακολουθήσεις ..αν και οι κακές γλώσσες λένε ότι το κάνεις ήδη !

----------


## jk21

τσουκνιδοζουμο .... οτι καλυτερο !  

Νικο αν μου ελεγες καποτε οτι θα συναντουσα παραγωγο κιτρινης βιταμινης απο τους πρωτοπορους  και θα μου λεγε μπραβο που την εχω στου μπιπ το καταστιχο γραμμενη και αυτη και τις ετοιμες αυγοτροφες ,θα γελουσα ... αν μου το ξαναπεις απλα θα ... χαμογελασω ! ... 

οποτε τι ειναι μπροστα σε αυτο να δεις και τον Μιχαλιο να δινει και λιγο ραδικοζουμο; ε μην ζητας και σπιρουλινα .. μην το παραμπιπ κιολας  :bye:

----------


## PAIANAS

Από μια σεβαστή άποψη έχει δίκιο ..Αν το γυρίσουν όλοι στις hand made αυγοτροφές,στις φυσικές τροφές και στα μαντζούνια- χορτόζουμα, θα χαθούν θέσεις εργασίας από τις εταιρίες που παράγουν τα αντίστοιχα πανάκριβα σκευάσματα ..και μπορεί να στενοχωρηθεί η frau Μέρκελ ...

----------


## jk21

ενας jk  δεν μπορει , ουτε θελει να σταματησει το ρολοι .... 5 λεπτα (χρονια ) πιο μπροστα θελει να το παει και απο ωρα ελλαδος bakery products να το γυρισει σε wheat and oat flour  ....

----------


## Ρία

> οπως ειναι μια χαρα ειναι .απλα το καλοκαιρι για μιση μερα στην ποτιστρα .τωρα και ολοκληρη αν δεν ειναι στον ηλιο συνεχως .αν βεβαια υπαρχει στο εκχυμα και ριγανονερο ή κατι αντιβακτηριακο παραλληλα ,ανετα μενει ολες τις εποχες ολη μερα .καμμια αραιωση !


αν βράσω ρίγανη, και κρατησω το "ριγανόζουμο" ώστε να τους βάζω λίγο μέσα στο νερό κάθε μέρα που το αλλαζω είναι οκ;;

----------


## jk21

καθε μερα ειναι μια χαρα .αλλα να το εχεις στο ψυγειο και για 2-3 μερες μονο .κανε νεο μετα

----------


## PAIANAS

> αν βράσω ρίγανη, και κρατησω το "ριγανόζουμο" ώστε να τους βάζω λίγο μέσα στο νερό κάθε μέρα που το αλλαζω είναι οκ;;


Αν είναι να βάλεις μπρίκι στη φωτιά,βάλε και κάτι άλλο μέσα ...θυμάρι,δίκταμο,γλυκάνισο ...

----------


## Ρία

πφφφφ!!! μου ξεράθηκε το θυμάρι μου!!!!! εκτός από αυτά τα 3 τι άλλο προτείνεις;;

----------


## PAIANAS

Βασιλικό ,δυόσμο ,τσάι του βουνού, φασκόμηλο, τήλιο, χαμομήλι, ρίγανη. Πριν τη βράση το βγάζεις από τη φωτιά, το σκεπάζεις και τ'αφήνεις κανα δεκάλεπτο. Ότι έχεις, όλα μαζί .. με μισό -1 κουταλάκι του γλυκού μέλι (αφού κρυώσει λίγο) ,αραιώνεις 1/3 η 4 με νερό και το δίνεις όσο τακτικά θέλεις, ειδικά τους χειμερινούς μήνες.

----------


## Ρία

και έρχεται τώρα κ η ερώτηση της ξανθιάς! όλα μαζί να τα βρασω;

----------


## PAIANAS

Μου έκοψε το μνμ ...αν το διορθώσουν τα παιδιά στο αναφέρω (πριν κάνεις την ερώτηση της ξανθιάς χαχα ).

----------


## Ρία

χαχαχαχα!! τώρα φάνηκε;;

----------


## PAIANAS

Τσ
..Τα βάζεις όλα μαζί (όσα έχεις) με προτεραιότητα στη ρίγανη και στο γλυκάνισο. Σ'αυτά βάλε από μια κουταλιά κοφτή της σούπας σε μεγάλο μπρίκι .Τα υπόλοιπα από ένα κουταλάκι του γλυκού (αν είναι τριμμένα ) η ένα δύο κλωναράκια . Δεν τα βράζεις ..τα βγάζεις από τη φωτιά ακριβώς πριν τη βράση . Τ'αφήνεις σκεπασμένα περίπου 10 λεπτά ,προσθέτεις προαιρετικά μισό κουταλάκι του γλυκού μέλι και χορηγείς αραιωμένο περίπου 1/4 με νερό .Το κρατάς σε θερμός η στο ψυγείο .

----------


## Ρία

οοοοοοοοοοοκ!! ευχαριστώ για την πολύτιμη βοήθεια!!! :Jumping0011:

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

*

Τα καλομαθημένα μου ντου στην τσουκνίδα.*

----------


## PAIANAS

Nικόλα ..γράφεις στην υπογραφή για τα 3 φ ..που μας κάνουν τη ζωή δύσκολη ..
ποιά είναι τα 3 χ που πρέπει να έχει ένας εκτροφέας, για να κάνει τη ζωή του εύκολη ..?

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Nικόλα ..γράφεις στην υπογραφή για τα 3 φ ..που μας κάνουν τη ζωή δύσκολη ..
> ποιά είναι τα 3 χ που πρέπει να έχει ένας εκτροφέας, για να κάνει τη ζωή του εύκολη ..?




Νικόλα ως αναφορά την ζωή του εκτροφέα

Το *χ*ρήμα είναι κτιστό και εφήμερο, χωρίζει και απομακρύνει τους ανθρώπους, η έλλειψη του τους ενώνει
Ο *χ*ρόνος δόθηκε στον Άνθρωπο για να ολοκληρωθεί,και μόλις το καταφέρει του αφαιρείται
*Χ*ώρος είναι όλος ο πλανήτης αρκεί να μπορείς να τον δεις πραγματικά σαν δικό σου

Και για να σε φτιάξω λιγο, :winky: 
αν αντιλαμβανεσαι όπως βλέπεις, κάνεις λάθος
αν βλέπεις στο μέλλον όπως αντιλαμβάνεσαι, πάλι λάθος κάνεις
Με κλειστά μάτια αναγνωρίζει κανείς τον Άνθρωπο , αλλά ανοικτή καρδιά. 

*Και όπως λέει και ο σοφός λαός, θα πεθάνουμε στην πείνα ,και θα πουν ότι σκάσαμε στο φαΐ.* : Confused0006:

Ως αν αφορά τα πουλιά,
όσα περισσότερα και να τους δώσουμε,δεν ειναι τίποτα μπροστά σε αυτό που τους αφαιρούμε για να ικανοποιήσουμε το τρίτο *Φ.*

----------


## οδυσσέας

> *
> 
> Τα καλομαθημένα μου ντου στην τσουκνίδα.*


καπου ειχες γραψει οτι δεν πρεπει να βαζουμε τα πουλια σε κλουβες πτησεις... :Happy0159:

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> καπου ειχες γραψει οτι δεν πρεπει να βαζουμε τα πουλια σε κλουβες πτησεις...


Ναι γιατί έτσι διευκολύνετε η μετάδοση μολυσματικών ασθενειών μέσω του σάλιου,των κοπράνων,και των αιωρουμένων βακτηρίων.Έκτος αυτού, αναπτύσσουν και πιο επιθετική και διεκδικητική συμπεριφορά τα μικρά,την οποία συνεχίζουν και αργότερα κατά την αναπαραγωγή. (για να θυμηθείς όλη την πρόταση)


Είχα τονίσει επίσης τότε, ότι *εγώ* δεν τα βάζω σε κλούβες πτήσης για τους πιο πάνω λόγους. 
Είχα και έχω μεγάλες ζευγαρωστρες και προτιμούσα να μείνουν τα πουλιά που θα χρησιμοποιεισω την επόμενη σαιζόν εκεί, γιατί είναι επίπονο και χρονοβόρο να επανεντάξεις πουλιά μετά από ασθένειες στην αναπαραγωγή (εκτός του κόστους για σουλφοναμίδες, παρακεταμόλες, οξυτετρακικλύνες, φουραζολιδόνες,κλπ γνωστά σε εσένα φαντάζομαι)


Έκτοτε διαβάζοντας διαβάζοντας διαβάζοντας και όχι επιλεκτικά, έμαθα τρόπους συνδέοντας γνώσεις από άλλους και εμπειρίες,να εφαρμόσω ρουτίνες που δεν ευνοούν την μετάδοση μολυσματικών ασθενειών,
που έστω και να δημιουργηθούν αντιμετωπίζονται εύκολα πλέον.


Να φανταστείς κάποιοι πίστευαν και ισχυρίζονταν τότε ότι το ραγισμένο αυγό των πουλιών μπορεί να κολληθεί με μανό η όζα που περιέχει και διαλύετε σε ασετόν.


Επί τη ευκαιρία κάπου αλλού είχα γράψει και αυτό:


(Θα γράψω και το εξής για το θέμα των παλαιών )
Όταν κάποιος παλιός τότε ,(έσκαβε μέρα- νύκτα για να φτιάξει ένα πηγάδι, όταν ευρισκε νερό, κάθονταν εκεί από πάνω, και το φύλαγε,(ερμηνεύεται ως σιωπή ) ,αν κάποιος πήγαινε για να ζήτηση νερό να ξεδιψάσει (πληροφορίες), δεν του έδινε να πιει, αν προηγουμένως δεν ήταν σίγουρος για την πρόθεση και τον σεβασμό του διψασμένου για αυτόν που με κόπο και ιδρώτα έσκαψε το πηγάδι,αν ειδικά διαπίστωνε ότι ο διψασμένος φεύγοντας θα λερώσει το πηγάδι για να μην πιει άλλος νερό, τότε τον έδιωχνε με τις πέτρες.)

Χαίρομαι και σε ευχαριστώ που με διαβάζεις έστω και αν δεν με αποδέχεσαι.

----------


## PAIANAS

γενική παρατήρηση ενός μεστωμένου :   :Indifferent0014:  να ακούτε τη σοφία των ''γερόντων'' ..χαχα...να τους κριτικάρετε αυστηρά, αλλά μάθετε να ακούτε ..

----------


## vag21

> *
> 
> Τα καλομαθημένα μου ντου στην τσουκνίδα.*


νικο αν επιτρεπετε τι πουλακια βλεπουμε στις φωτο?

----------


## Giwrgos13

Ωραιο αυτη η εκτροφη!

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Γερμανικά σκουφάτα είναι Βαγγέλη.

----------


## Ρία

παιδιά! για το σέλινο τι έχετε να πείτε;; εχω διαβάσει ότι για παπαγαλους είναι οκ! αλλά για τα καναρίνια;;;

----------


## jk21

οτι και για τους παπαγαλους .ειναι οκ .με βιταμινες αλλα οχι υπερογκες ποσοτητες γιατι οπως και ο μαιδανος εχει ενα θεμα να προκαλει στα πουλια φωτοευαισθησια

----------


## Ρία

ααα!! μάλιστα! εγω για 17 καναρινια έχω 7 κλαδιά! είναι καλά;;;;;

----------


## jk21

ενα κλαδακι οπως αυτα που βλεπουμε στη λαικη (ειναι θα λεγα καμμια 30ρια ποντους ) και για 4 οκ ειναι .δεν χρειαζεται ποσοτητα στα χορταρικα αλλα καθημερινη παροχη και σε ποικιλια

----------


## Ρία

1 κλαδάκι στα 4 καναρίνια εννοείτε;;;

----------


## jk21

ναι αρκει

----------


## Ρία

Ωραία. Ευχαριστώ!!!!!

----------


## adreas

Κάναμε  πάλι  τη  βόλτα  μας  έξω  και   η  φύση  όλο και  κάτι  θα  μας δώσει.  Λάπαθο αρκετό  λίγα  ραδίκια και  ζοχό.  Εδώ μετά  το  πλύσιμο στεγνώνουν λίγο  και  καλή  τους όρεξη!!!!!


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## panos70

Και ολα τους γινονται πολυ ωραια σαλατα και για εμας

----------


## Ρία

σωστός!!!!!

----------


## aris1972

καλησπερα το ροδι τι λετε μπορουμε να δωσουμε στα πουλακια?

----------


## jk21

αν δεν σπανε τα σπορια και δεν δινεις και την ψυχα του ,ναι μπορεις .τα σπορια και η ψυχα (η κιτρινη εσωτερικη φλουδα ) εχει αμφιλεγομενες κυανιουχες ουσιες .συνηθως στη φυση τα τρωνε και τα σπορια βγαινουν απο την αμαρα με τις κουτσουλιες αχωνευτα

----------


## Deimitori

Διάβασα σε ιστοσελίδα καναρινιών από το εξωτερικό πως δεν κάνει να δίνουμε σπανάκι στα καναρίνια, διότι η περιεκτικότητα σε σίδηρο του σπανακιού εμποδίζει την πρόσληψη-σχηματισμό ασβεστίου στα καναρίνια. Γνωρίζετε κάτι επ΄ αυτού;

----------


## jk21

Γνωριζω οτι επεσες σε ημιμαθεις .Ο σιδηρος του σπανακιου δεν ειναι υπερβολικος οσο νομιζουμε και δεν ειναι ικανος να δημιουργησει προβλημα στην απορροφηση του σιδηρου 

για να καταλαβεις 100 γρ σπανακι εχουν μονο 15 % των ημερησιων αναγκων του ανθρωπου σε σιδηρο .Αν μαλιστα υπολογισουμε οτι η πηγη του ειναι φυτικη και οχι ζωικη (μη αιματικος σιδηρος ) ειναι ακομη λιγοτερο απορροφησιμος .Μαλιστα περιεχει και 10 % ασβεστιο 


Ομως προβλημα υπαρχει ,πραγματι απο συνεχη χρηση εκτος αναπαραγωγικης περιοδου ,αν παραλληλα δεν δινουμε αρκετο ασβεστιο ή και απο τακτικη χρηση στα θηλυκα στην αναπαραγωγη .Χρηση μεχρι και 2 φορες την εβδομαδα εκτος αναπαραγωγης ,δεν δημιουργει κανενα προβλημα ,αρκει να υπαρχει και σουπιοκοκκαλο στο κλουβι .Παραμονες ομως ωοτοκιας να αποφευγεται ,οχι για τον σιδηρο του αλλα για το ΟΞΑΛΙΚΟ ΟΞΥ που περιεχει .Δεν ειναι μαλιστα μονο αυτο .Ακομη και σποροι το περιεχουν .Αν εχεις σουπιοκοκκαλο και το τρωνε ,μην φοβασαι τιποτα 

http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%91%...BF%CE%BE%CF%8D

----------


## Deimitori

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Δημήτρη! Τους βάζω από ένα φυλλαράκι σπανάκι στο κάθε ένα καναρίνι δύο φορές την εβδομάδα.

Σουπιοκόκκαλο έχουν και τα δύο, αλλά η θηλυκιά το δαγκώνει, ο αρσενικός μάλλον καθόλου ή ελάχιστα. Τους βάζω όμως τσόφλι από ένα αυγό καθώς και ένα κοφτό κουταλάκι του γλυκού από τριμμένα κελύφη οστράκων στην σπιτική αυγοτροφή τους. Θέλω να ελπίζω ότι είναι αρκετό γιά την εποχή που θα κάνει αυγά η κανάρα μου.

----------


## jk21

Για την καναρα να εχεις το νου σου .τα αρσενικα δεν εχουν μεγαλη αναγκη σε ασβεστιο .Δωσε βαση και σε μπροκολο ,πιπερια κοκκινη ,ραδικια ,τσουκνιδα αυτο το διαστημα .Εναλλαγες

----------


## Deimitori

Τους βάζω δύο ημέρες σπανάκι, δύο ημέρες μπρόκολο. Θα προσθέσω και δύο ημέρες κόκκινη πιπεριά (την γλυκιά εννοείς Δημήτρη). Τσουκνίδα φοβάμαι να μαζέψω γιατί ίσως έχουν πάει γάτες ή σκύλοι διά την ανάγκη τους. Εκτός εάν βρω απάτητο σημείο, θα προσπαθήσω να βρω. Μήλο τους βάζω έξι ημέρες την εβδομάδα από ένα μικρό κομμάτι. Σπιτική αυγοτροφή (με μείγμα 10 βοτάνων, ξύσμα πορτοκαλόφλουδας, μέλι, νιφάδες βρώμης, ριζάλευρο, τριμμένη φρυγανιά, τσόφλι και βραστό αυγό, συν τριμμένα κελύφη από όστρακα) τους βάζω επίσης πέντε ημέρες την εβδομάδα και μία ημέρα τους βάζω σκέτο βραστό αυγό μαζί με το τσόφλι (το μισό σε κάθε πουλάκι). Μία ημέρα τους έχω μόνον το μείγμα σπόρων και προσθέτω κοφτό κουταλάκι από αγριόσπορους χωρίς να τους δίνω κάτι άλλο. Την ονομάζω ημέρα της ξηροφαγίας. Ελπίζω σαν διατροφή να είναι σχετικά καλή.

----------


## jk21

Εχουν στις λαικες τσουκνιδα ,50 λ το πολυ το ματσακι 

ναι την γλυκεια λεω ,αλλα και η καυτερη εχω ακουσει οτι κανει .την γλυκεια την βρισκεις ετσι κι αλλιως πιο ευκολα

----------


## Gardelius

> _Εχουν στις λαικες τσουκνιδα ,50 λ το πολυ το ματσακι_ 
> 
> ναι την γλυκεια λεω ,αλλα και η καυτερη εχω ακουσει οτι κανει .την γλυκεια την βρισκεις ετσι κι αλλιως πιο ευκολα


*Παρε μου....καμια 10 ρια κιλα!!!!! τοτε!!!!!!!*  :Anim 59:

----------


## jk21

ουκ εν τω πολλω το ευ .χαλαει αν μεινει (κομμενη ) και εχει και αυτη το οξαλικο οξυ της.πλησιαζουν οι γεννες και μετα τις 20 -25 του μηνα ,καλα ειναι να μην κανουμε καθημερινη χρηση (αυτη τη στιγμη δινω σχεδον καθε μερα ,γιατι εχω δικες μου ριζες ) .Αν ενδιαφερεσαι πραγματικα (αν και η τριπολη θα ειναι γεματη ) να σου δωσε 2-3 ριζες οταν θα ανεβεις

----------


## Gardelius

> ουκ εν τω πολλω το ευ .χαλαει αν μεινει (κομμενη ) και εχει και αυτη το οξαλικο οξυ της.πλησιαζουν οι γεννες και μετα τις 20 -25 του μηνα ,καλα ειναι να μην κανουμε καθημερινη χρηση (αυτη τη στιγμη δινω σχεδον καθε μερα ,γιατι εχω δικες μου ριζες ) .*Αν ενδιαφερεσαι πραγματικα* (*αν και η τριπολη θα ειναι γεματη )* να σου δωσε 2-3 ριζες οταν θα ανεβεις


*Ναι...αυτη τη <δουλεια> θα κανω....σαφαρι για την συλλογη ριζων!!!!!! Να μου τα δωσεις σε σακουλα όμως να μην εχω και φαγουρα μετα!!!*

----------


## jk21

αν δεν το εχεις συνειδητοποιησει ,αν θες ο καρδερινος σου να εχει οτι του αξιζει ,το σαφαρι αυτο ,οχι μονο για τσουκνιδα (ειδικα σποριασμενη τρελενονται οι καρδερινες )  αλλα και για πολλα αλλα ,πρεπει να ειναι δεδομενο .Μην ακους εμενα ,ακου τον Ανδρεα που αυτη του η συνηθεια του εφερε κυπελλα !

----------


## Deimitori

Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Ρόκα μπορούμε να δίνουμε στα καναρίνια; Διάβασα πως η ρόκα είναι άριστη πηγή *βιταμίνης* *C, Βιταμίνης**A,** βιταμίνης E και πολύ καλή πηγή ασβεστίου και καλίου!*

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Το φύλλο μπορείς να το δίνεις άνετα !!! Τον σπόρο όχι καθώς έχει μεγάλη περιεκτικότητα σε ερουκικό οξύ !!*

----------


## Deimitori

Ευχαριστώ Αλέξανδρε! Το φύλλο εννοώ, αυτό που αγοράζουμε γιά σαλάτα.

----------


## jk21

46,64 έως 54,79% ειναι το ποσοστο του ερουκικου στο λαδι του σπορου ( eruca sativa seed )

http://www.phcog.com/article.asp?issn=0973-1296;year=2010;volume=6;issue=24;spage=305;epage=3  08;aulast=Ugur

ειναι ο σπορος rucola που μπορει να δουμε σε ιταλικα μιγματα

----------


## Deimitori

Σήμερα έβαλα γιά πρώτη φορά κόκκινη γλυκιά πιπεριά στα καναρινάκια. Την τσακίζουν! 

Α, με την ευκαιρία, σήμερα η κανάρα μου που και που τραβά ένα μικρό πουπουλάκι από το φτέρωμά της και το μασάει μετά. Σαν να παίζει με τα πουπουλάκι της μοιάζει. Τι σημαίνει αυτό;

----------


## adreas

Η  θέλει  να φτιάξει  φωλιά  η υπάρχει  έλλειψη  αμινοξέων εσύ  θα  το καταλάβεις!!!!

----------


## Deimitori

Μάλλον φωλιά. Από τροφή τα πάμε μιά χαρά θέλω να πιστεύω! Ευχαριστώ Ανδρέα!

----------


## jk21

δειχνει στον αρσενικο οτι της εχει ανοιξει η ορεξη ...

----------


## Deimitori

Καλό αυτό! Ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη!

----------

